# Lost collections photos



## Darkcloud54 (Nov 19, 2019)

Question: I just upgraded my Lightroom Classic CC the other day. When I went to use Lightroom I found that a lot of my Collections photos have disappeared. This is not good. I am not a computer tech but can someone guide me on how to get them back. I have put a lot work into those and do not want to lose them. The problem may already posted and answered but right now I just don't have the time to look. My computer is a new OS system that runs Catilina.
Thanks for your help.
Leland


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi Darkcloud54, welcome to the forum!

If you haven't done any work in Lightroom since your upgrade, go to File menu > Open Recent and click on the 2nd catalog on the list, under the checked one. It'll ask permission to upgrade the catalog again. Say yes and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Darkcloud54 (Nov 21, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Darkcloud54, welcome to the forum!
> 
> If you haven't done any work in Lightroom since your upgrade, go to File menu > Open Recent and click on the 2nd catalog on the list, under the checked one. It'll ask permission to upgrade the catalog again. Say yes and see if that does the trick.


That did not work. Replacing the new Ircat upgraded file with a older one also did not work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2019)

Can you send me the "before" catalog as well as the "after" catalog please Darkcloud54? The engineers would like to take a look and see if they can figure out what's going wrong, as I've had a couple of reports. Easiest way is to use www.wetransfer.com (or similar) to send to [email protected]. Just need the lrcat files, not the previews or other files.


----------

